# حاسبة لكل شيء تصميمي يخص معالجة الماء



## abue tycer (10 نوفمبر 2010)

قي موقع شركة ( LENNTECH / WATER TREATMENT SOLUTIONS ) حاسبة عن كل شيء مطلوب حسابه لمعالجة الماء والموقع
http://www.lenntech.com/calculators/calculators.htm​


----------



## وضاحة (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذا الأبداع والتميز ..


----------



## صاصا السريع (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## jassim78 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وكل عام وانت بالف خير


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااا وكل عام وانتم بالف الف خير


----------



## almass (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## اسامة اشرى (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (18 ديسمبر 2010)

والله لا يسعنى الشكر , ولكن الدعاء لكم نعمة من الله ,زادكم الله فضلا وعلما وخلقا , وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## 5792 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا
جزيلا


----------



## ايمن حسين (13 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## asmoez (11 مارس 2011)

مشكور علي الاداء الرائع


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (11 مارس 2011)

رائع


----------



## اشرف شوقي (12 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك علي هذا الموضوع المميز


----------



## chemistmohamed (12 مارس 2011)

مشكور يا اخى الكريم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## حازم زعيان (22 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمد العسكرى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*[quote​]بارك الله فيك ونفع بك[/quote]*


----------



## EL3SHRY73 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed_fauzi (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد الجفري (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## jak88 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

:6:بارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق العسال (30 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسن احمد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## عدنان السيد2 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررر يا باشا


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (29 يناير 2012)

جميل


----------



## safa aldin (30 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamd89 (2 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## mostafa abdeen (4 ديسمبر 2012)

روعه ولكن لاتعمل مع استخدام اللغه العربيه
جزيت خيرا


----------

